# All Wires, different coats.



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

When I went on that grouse pointing day a couple of weeks ago for wire haired vizslas I was drawn to the diversity of coats so I thought I'd post a few pics to show, not my images, but I do have permission to use them.

1) the short coat



2) the long coat




3) the medium coat,,(Ruby  )


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

All beautiful... but I think Ruby is the prettiest!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I wonder why the long hairs are so light in color. 

Is the shedding alot worse than the short coat?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think it has to do with the structure of the hair. Looking at Scout's hair, only the top 1/8th is the dark russet color and the rest is almost blonde. I guess the longer, softer coated dogs have more of the light colored undercoat. I have seen one shorthaired wire that light blonde color, though. Kinda bizarre.

They don't really shed! That's one benefit of a wire coat. You have to strip the coat of dead hairs, either by hand out or by using a stripping knife. It doesn't hurt them so long as you hold the skin taut.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mlg1900 said:


> I wonder why the long hairs are so light in color.
> 
> Is the shedding alot worse than the short coat?


a lot also, I believe, can depend on the natural daylight, during the course of the day on that photoshoot, Ruby went from being one of the blonder ones to being one of the darker ones as the day progressed. I don't know the science behind it, I can only say what I saw.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

organicthoughts said:


> Ruby is looking great harr!


I actually gleaned a bit more info about her parentage on the day too, (breeders tittle tattle etc) apparently she is a full wire and not wire/smooth, but dam was caught on her next season after birthing a litter.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Wirehairs are starting to grow on me. Something about the pictures you wirehair owners post. 
They are really good looking dogs and are still red bird dogs!

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/02/wirehairs-are-growning-on-me.html
RBD

Einspanner's posted picture attached.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

off on another whv grouse day tomorrow, I'll try and get some more pics for you tomorrow RBD ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bwahahahaha! Our evil plan to take over the forum with wirehairs is working.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Our evil plan to take over the forum with wirehairs is working


Always knew you wirehair people were evil. I could tell by those devilish smiles on your dogs.

If you look at U.S. ball players these days, they used to be shorthairs, but not anymore. Now they mostly are bearded wirehairs and some look like the Hungarian Sheepdog. 

Clean shaven is so last decade. :

RBD


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

@harri- interesting to hear Ruby is a full wire, always thought she was too wired to be a mix! Great photo by the way.

Does this mean my poor H is the forum's only wire/smooth cross? (Met both parents, mum was as wooly as the dog in the middle photo and dad dark red and smooth as a baby's bottom!)

Am using a friends ipad so no photos- his wire hairs are a bit pathetic really- smooth body with Mohican- stripe down his back (has been mistaken for a skinny ridgeback so many times because of that and his height ) and slight beard/ fluffy feet. 

Does he still count as an honorary whv?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

RBD,

I feel the same way! When we first started looking at Vs I came across the wirehairs but they never caught my attention the way Ruby and Scout do! They are beautiful looking dogs!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Aww thanks OttosMama. Their little beard faces have a way of worming into your hearts. 

Hbomb, Hercules is definitely an honorary WHV in my book. I'd love to have an unwiry wire one day. It would give me the look of a smooth V which I love so so much with the more laid back demeanor of the WHV. I love these red dogs in any form!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hbomb said:


> @harri- interesting to hear Ruby is a full wire, always thought she was too wired to be a mix! Great photo by the way.
> 
> Does this mean my poor H is the forum's only wire/smooth cross? (Met both parents, mum was as wooly as the dog in the middle photo and dad dark red and smooth as a baby's bottom!)
> 
> ...


of course he does Alice , I'd love to know 100% Ruby's full history instead of conjecture.


----------

